# What is your day job?



## FFFOD

I work as a self-employed builder and also own two other businesses. One in food and a craft/gift stall.

Sometimes I wished I had a job in forestry but I really enjoy doing my own thing.

What do you do? Also, do you wish you did something different?

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Sparky_D

I design material handling automation systems.
Everything from conveyors to high density storage systems.

Been doing it for 6 years now and absolutely love it.

There's just something awesome about designing a system to meet a customers unique challenges and seeing it take physical form...

Lots of cool toys and programs to use and no two projects are ever the same.


----------



## ironwolf

My day job is deciding what to eat for breakfast & lunch.
I'm retired.  
lol


----------



## havasu

I'm much like ironwolf. Since I'm also retired, either I am working on these forums, watching TV, or napping.


----------



## MrParacord

FFFOD said:


> I work as a self-employed builder and also own two other businesses. One in food and a craft/gift stall.
> 
> Sometimes I wished I had a job in forestry but I really enjoy doing my own thing.
> 
> What do you do? Also, do you wish you did something different?
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam


What food business do you have? You can PM me if you don't want to talk here.


----------



## Vin

I am a Data Analyst for a major publishing company.

I wish I had been chosen the many, many times I applied to be a police officer. That was my dream.


----------



## MrParacord

Vin said:


> I am a Data Analyst for a major publishing company.
> 
> I wish I had been chosen the many, many times I applied to be a police officer. That was my dream.


In this day and age I wouldn't want to be a police officer. Things happen and your on the news and in court.


----------



## havasu

My 25 years as a law enforcement was very rewarding, and wouldn't have changed it for anything. I sometimes forget I am retired and really long for the midnight call outs.

Here is an old pic of me, as a pup, with my pup.


----------



## ForeverBlue232

Almost 13 years in law enforcement now. 


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## catfish

Expediter driver. Started the job at the end of February. So far been to 40 states. It keeps me busy, but helps pay the bills.


----------



## MrParacord

catfish said:


> Expediter driver. Started the job at the end of February. So far been to 40 states. It keeps me busy, but helps pay the bills.


What states haven't you been to yet?


----------



## GoSlo

How did you get into that line of work? probably some sort of Engineering coursework?

I did kitchen and bath design for several years, and that's probably the most fun I've ever had at a job. 

Except for when I was a student and worked as a bowling/billiard hall attendant - I basically got paid to study or play pool.


----------



## MrParacord

GoSlo said:


> How did you get into that line of work? probably some sort of Engineering coursework?
> 
> I did kitchen and bath design for several years, and that's probably the most fun I've ever had at a job.
> 
> Except for when I was a student and worked as a bowling/billiard hall attendant - I basically got paid to study or play pool.


You should of been a pro billard player.


----------



## catfish

MrParacord said:


> What states haven't you been to yet?



Maine, Vermont, Rhode Island, Montana, Idaho, Colorado, New Mexico, Washington State, Oregon and Florida
I expedite for a small company out of Michigan mostly stick east of the Mississipp .
I have been to Maine and Florida ,just not with the job . I was in Maine in 04 for my father's funeral and I was born in Florida and lived there till I was 9. Ironically, I moved to Michigan the day my wife was born. Must have been a good omen. Lol


----------



## MrParacord

catfish said:


> Maine, Vermont, Rhode Island, Montana, Idaho, Colorado, New Mexico, Washington State, Oregon and Florida
> I expedite for a small company out of Michigan mostly stick east of the Mississipp .
> I have been to Maine and Florida ,just not with the job . I was in Maine in 04 for my father's funeral and I was born in Florida and lived there till I was 9. Ironically, I moved to Michigan the day my wife was born. Must have been a good omen. Lol


I drove to Pittsburgh in 2010 to go to Kennywood. 
In 2009 I traveled to Austin Texas by car. 

That's it for my travels. Nothing interesting or exciting.


----------

